#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  ebook collection

## mrao

Please find lot of e-books paths. It may be usefull to some body.



mraoSee More: ebook collection

----------


## akill3r

I really appreciate your effort mrao, but i checked several links to this excel sheet and found nothing !! 
I used to had some excel sheet containing links to 25000 books at max but now they all are in thin air due to strictness on piracy. 
Please keep checking for new links. 

regards,

----------


## akill3r

I really appreciate your effort mrao, but i checked several links to this excel sheet and found nothing !! 
I used to had some excel sheet containing links to 25000 books at max but now they all are in thin air due to strictness on piracy. 
Please keep checking for new links. 

regards,

----------


## mhabulletin

I tried to download one of the books but is asking me for username and password.  Any suggestions?

Thanks

----------

